

The teenage girl who is allergic to water - JumpCrisscross
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-520329/The-teenage-girl-allergic-WATER.html

======
jeffool
The article is from February of 2008. Is there any reason to post this?

~~~
sausagefeet
It's also from The Daily Mail, which is one of the most untrustworthy sources
of information.

